# Want to get a custom rod built



## kano6280 (Feb 25, 2011)

im interested in getting a custom cobia rod made. is there anyone interested in building me one? I want one that is 9' long. Im new to custom rods and really dont know a whole lot. need to know an estimate on the price and i really dont want to spend alot. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Call Ron at rodnreeldepot.com. 850-458-0428. He does great work. Have had several custom rods made.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

kano6280 said:


> im interested in getting a custom cobia rod made. is there anyone interested in building me one? I want one that is 9' long. Im new to custom rods and really dont know a whole lot. need to know an estimate on the price and i really dont want to spend alot. Thanks for your help.


Are you dead set on a 9' rod? a 8' rod can be built a whole lot cheaper just the shipping on the blank will add a considerable amount of money to your cost.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Tom wicker is the man you want to talk to on building your rod. He has built several for me ! They are Quality and the performance is all he said it would be !!
Great guy to work with !


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you amarcafina. It's nice to get feedback like that. People are going to start thinking I'm trolling here for builds. I was summoned here over a Falcon rod failure and building a matching rod to replace it


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I like Kathy at The Rod Room in Orange Beach. Super nice and great work.


----------



## mulletman (Apr 3, 2010)

Tom Wicker just built a rod for me custom spiral acid wrapped for AJ. He does great work. HIS # 251-978-0048


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

tom wicker said:


> Thank you amarcafina. It's nice to get feedback like that. People are going to start thinking I'm trolling here for builds. I was summoned here over a Falcon rod failure and building a matching rod to replace it


 
Is it done yet? Just kidding, I have been up to my eyeballs in alligators lately.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

mulletman said:


> Tom Wicker just built a rod for me custom spiral acid wrapped for AJ. He does great work. HIS # 251-978-0048


Thank you to Mulletman I really enjoyed building that rod for you. I hope you enjoy that real Diamond back skin


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Is it done yet? Just kidding, I have been up to my eyeballs in alligators lately.


I thought you lost interest where you never returned my PM sorry my bad. Give me a shout if you still need one built. And stop teasing with the gators just the thought of a few pieces of skin makes me drool. I can picture a fore grip and rear grip made covered with gator skin


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Billcollector on here is fixing to build me one, seems like a great guy, shoot him a PM.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if all else fails ill still be building rods and will be available


----------

